# Bird shows/Auctions??



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi everyone my grandad-in law keeps finches and quails, he has mentioned that he would like to go to a bird or auction but i cant seem to find any in our area. We live in Hull but he drives so could travel. Any ideas or suggestions would be great please

Thanks Becca


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

There is a regular bird meet/auction near Driffield I think.......I know its not far from Beverley as a friend of mine goes. I will try & find out the details if no-one else knows them.


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

That would be brilliant thank you


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

There is one over by Goole, get cage and aviary paper for all auctions around the country. It's near the power station if I remember right.


John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"! 




x becca x said:


> Hi everyone my grandad-in law keeps finches and quails, he has mentioned that he would like to go to a bird or auction but i cant seem to find any in our area. We live in Hull but he drives so could travel. Any ideas or suggestions would be great please
> 
> Thanks Becca


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> There is one over by Goole, get cage and aviary paper for all auctions around the country. It's near the power station if I remember right.
> 
> 
> John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!


Thanks very much John, i'll let him know.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hope the OP doesnt mind me hijacking the thread, but this is something id be interested in too! Im based in Manchester but am happy to travel - are there poultry shows over the country like there are reptile shows? Id love to go! :flrt:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Chester bird auction is coming up also doncaster bird show is coming round again its a big show in the raceground


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> Chester bird auction is coming up also doncaster bird show is coming round again its a big show in the raceground


Do you know where I could get any details of the Doncaster show please?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Holy :censor:... trying to google for info on bird shows produces a minefield of overwhelming stuff - i found an entire show devoted to budgies! Lol! Aww

Are any of the shows in the north west pretty big (worth traveling to?) and have chickens/ducks for sale? (not that im looking to buy at the moment - but would be interesting for a scout round!) :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

You want to head over to Clitheroe

Auction Mart - Clitheroe for livestock auctions, specialist auctions and antique - furniture auctions


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Im from Hull aswell, been to a few a couple of years ago. 

Both was pretty big and a good variety, one in Norfolk and other in Stafford. 

Havent been in a while like I say, so not sure if there on anymore, but worth a google, we went on a coach via the hull parrot society.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Hope the OP doesnt mind me hijacking the thread, but this is something id be interested in too! Im based in Manchester but am happy to travel - are there poultry shows over the country like there are reptile shows? Id love to go! :flrt:


Bit further afield than Clitheroe but I really recommend the rare breed poultry sales at Carlisle. A huge variety of breeds - ducks, poultry, geese etc. Lots of really high quality birds and they're judged before the sale like a show too so you get an idea of the best birds and breeders. It's twice a year (Feb and Sept I think) and it gets bigger every time I go. Thousands of lots.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

vonnie said:


> Bit further afield than Clitheroe but I really recommend the rare breed poultry sales at Carlisle. A huge variety of breeds - ducks, poultry, geese etc. Lots of really high quality birds and they're judged before the sale like a show too so you get an idea of the best birds and breeders. It's twice a year (Feb and Sept I think) and it gets bigger every time I go. Thousands of lots.


That sounds wonderful! And well worth the drive. Thanks hun :2thumb:


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Meko said:


> You want to head over to Clitheroe
> 
> Auction Mart - Clitheroe for livestock auctions, specialist auctions and antique - furniture auctions


Thanks very much i'll pass it on : victory:


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> Hey Im from Hull aswell, been to a few a couple of years ago.
> 
> Both was pretty big and a good variety, one in Norfolk and other in Stafford.
> 
> Havent been in a while like I say, so not sure if there on anymore, but worth a google, we went on a coach via the hull parrot society.


Hello nice to see other people frm Hull on here :2thumb: Thanks or the info i'll have a look and let him know


----------

